# مشاكل المنظفات وحلول تلك المشاكل



## احمد هلطم (12 فبراير 2010)

الى كل الاخوة فى المنتدى ​ 
اقدم اليكم الحلول لمشاكل المنظفات

نأخذ تلك المشاكل واحدة تلو الاخرى اليوم نعالج مشكلة الترسيب 

الترسيب لة عدة اسباب 
1-- عدم الالتزام بالكميات المحددة لتركيبة اى عدم وزن المعادلة الكيميائية 
بمعنى ان كل واحد بيجتهد فى المقادير اللى بيحطها دون مراعاة احتياجات التركيبة 
مثلا نجد واحد فى الصابون السائل عند تصنيع طن مثلا يضيف كالاتى 

70كيلو من السلفونك +50 من التكاسبون +المحسنات 500جرام تايلوز و2كيلو تراى ايثانول امين مع 4 تراى بولى فوسفات مع .......................وهكذا 

واخر 

80كيلو سلفونك +40 تكابون + المحسنات 1 كيلو تايلوز و 1 تراى ايثانول امين و ...............وهكذا وكأنه بيطبخ 

ده كلة عك

المفروض يكون فية معادلة متزنة واكون عارف ان بعض المواد لما تضاف هذه المواد بتكون املاح مترسبة من المواد الداخلة فى التركيب يعنى ممكن تحول الحمض الى احد املاحة 

وبتالى بيتكون راسب 

ونيجى نسأل هو اتكون راسب لية 

2-- المواد التى تتسبب فى الترسيب
اذكر منها ملح الطعام 
والذى من المفترض انة يزيد من القوام وللاسف يكون راسب وليس ذالك فحسب بل يقلل من الرغوة 
والاخوة لا ينتبهو لذالك 

كذالك c m c كربوكسى ميثيل سليلوز والتى تعتبر من المواد المتخنة 

كذالك التايلوز اذا لم يحضر جيدا 

ان شاء الله اذا كان عند احدكم استفسار يسأل وان ان شاء الله ارد علية حسب الاستطاعة 

المرة القادمة نتكلم عن عدم شفافية الصابون وحلول ذالك 

والسلام عليكم 

:58::58::58::58::58:​


----------



## جوال نت (12 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على تبسيط المعلومه والشرح المبسط 

الى الامام يا اخي الكريم ودعواتنا ترافقك


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (12 فبراير 2010)

كيفية تخمير ال cmc جيدا بحيث اضمن انه ميكلكعش فى الماية ويتبلور يعنى عاوز اخليه سائل تماما مثل التايلوز لما بيتدوب فى الماء يعنى عاوز احصل على اذابة تامة لل cmc فى الماء 
فارجوا منك شرح طريقة التخمير وذوبانه فى الماء جيدا


----------



## احمد هلطم (12 فبراير 2010)

فتحى الفرماوى قال:


> كيفية تخمير ال cmc جيدا بحيث اضمن انه ميكلكعش فى الماية ويتبلور يعنى عاوز اخليه سائل تماما مثل التايلوز لما بيتدوب فى الماء يعنى عاوز احصل على اذابة تامة لل cmc فى الماء
> فارجوا منك شرح طريقة التخمير وذوبانه فى الماء جيدا


 

الاخ الفرماوى c m c يتم تحضيرها عن طريق تركها فى الماء لمدة يوم كامل حيث ان كل 20 جرام تحتاج الى لتر من الماء لتمتزج تماما وتترك يوما كامل 


وانا ان شاء الله سأتكلم عن c m c باتفصيل واستخدامتها فى التحضيرات الكيميائية 

ان شاء الله قريبا


----------



## احمد هلطم (12 فبراير 2010)

جوال نت قال:


> بارك الله فيك على تبسيط المعلومه والشرح المبسط
> 
> الى الامام يا اخي الكريم ودعواتنا ترافقك


 

جزاك الله خيرا اخى 

وأسأل الله ان يوفقنا جميعا لما يحبه ويرضاة


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (13 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم بعلمه
ما رأيك فى افضل تركيبه من الناحيه الأقتصاديه والعمليه للصابون السائل
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد هلطم (13 فبراير 2010)

مالك محسن مختار قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى الكريم بعلمه
> ما رأيك فى افضل تركيبه من الناحيه الأقتصاديه والعمليه للصابون السائل
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


 

اخى الكريم بالنسبة لناحية الاقتصادية 
اذا كنت بتعملة للبيت عندك اذا انت لست محتاج الى المحسنات وانما يكفيك المعادلة الاساسية 

active mater +dye+ perfune

يعنى الحمض (السلفونك ) ونعادلة بالقاعدة(الصوديوم هيدروكسيل )+ الصبغة (اللون)
+الرائحة

اما اذا كنت بتعملة للبيع اذا انت محتاج للجودة ودى بتحتاج للمحسنات والمحسنات كتير وفية افضلية بين المواد وبعضها


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (13 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم لاهتمامك بالرد
بالفعل انا محتاجه للبيع
واريد تركيبه اقتصاديه وايضا تكون فعاله


----------



## احمد هلطم (13 فبراير 2010)

مالك محسن مختار قال:


> شكرا اخى الكريم لاهتمامك بالرد
> بالفعل انا محتاجه للبيع
> واريد تركيبه اقتصاديه وايضا تكون فعاله


 

بداية انا اسف لانى تعاملت مع الاسم على انة اسم لرجل :84::84::84::84:
اكرر اسفى 
 انا انشاء الله هأشرح الموضوع شرح وافى 
بعدة طرق 
وكل واحد يختار الطريقة اللى يحس انها اقتصادية بالنسبة له 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## fadiza17 (14 فبراير 2010)

اخ احمد جزاك الله كل خير ويلريت توضع لنا المعادلة الكميائية للصابون السائل عشان اذا واحد حابب يغير النسب تكون متوازنة مع بقية المركبات وكمان عشان نعرف نسبة الملح المضافة كام


----------



## dr. amany (16 فبراير 2010)

*من موضوع مشاكل المنظفات والترسيب*

السلام عليكم د. احمد هلطم ممكن تخبرنا بالنسب الصحيحه للمواد المتواجده داخل الصابون السائل للمواعين وهل لو غيرنا نسبه ماده هل بالضروري تغيير بقيه نسب المواد الأخرى ارجو التوضيح مع ذكر افضل النسب التي قد جربتها ونجحت . وشكرا في الاطاله عليكم وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## دى ماركو (16 فبراير 2010)

اخى احمد 
اولا احب انى اشكرك على مجهوداتك مع الاخوه 
واحب اعرف منك 
خواص كل من ؟
smc والكاربابول
والتايلوز
وشكرا


----------



## Eng mohamed12 (16 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخوانى الاعزاء 
اولا اود التقدم بالشكر الى كل من يساهم فى اسراء المجتمع والعلم بالمعلومات 
ثانيا اذا كان الاخوان الذين يقدمون التركيبات فى بعض الاحيان تكون نسب خطائه فلهم جزيل الشكر على تعبهم ومن واجب من يعرف او يريد التصحيح ان يقدمه بشكل طيب وللنتعاون جميعا للاعداد افضل النصائح وتطوير الجميع ونشر العلم وجعل بلادنا افضل البلاد والى الامام والتقدم


----------



## احمد هلطم (17 فبراير 2010)

dr. Amany قال:


> السلام عليكم د. احمد هلطم ممكن تخبرنا بالنسب الصحيحه للمواد المتواجده داخل الصابون السائل للمواعين وهل لو غيرنا نسبه ماده هل بالضروري تغيير بقيه نسب المواد الأخرى ارجو التوضيح مع ذكر افضل النسب التي قد جربتها ونجحت . وشكرا في الاطاله عليكم وجزاكم الله خير


 


جزاكى الله خيرا دكتورة امانى 

انا ان شاء الله سأرد فى موضوع كامل ان شاء الله اشرح فية وظائف المواد المستخدمة ونسب تلك المواد والمشاكل الشائعة وكذالك طريقة التحضير


----------



## احمد هلطم (17 فبراير 2010)

دى ماركو قال:


> اخى احمد
> اولا احب انى اشكرك على مجهوداتك مع الاخوه
> واحب اعرف منك
> خواص كل من ؟
> ...


 

جزاك الله خيرا 
بالنسبة c m c والتايلوز 
يستخدموا فى الصابون السائل كا مواد متخنة 
ويستخدموا فى مساحيق الغسيل كاموانع ترسيب


----------



## احمد هلطم (7 مارس 2010)

*المواد المتخنة*

السلام عليكم
الاخوة دائما يسألو عن المواد المتخنه

المواد المتخنة انواع كتيرة وفيه افضلية بين تلك المواد 

كيف نتعرف على ذالك بالبحث والتجارب العملية 

وللعلم ان هذه المواد توضع طبقا لمواصفات خاصة وليس كما يظن الكثيرون 

ان انا طول ما ازود يكون افضل او العكس هذا خطأ 

ولكنها توضع بنسب معينه ومحددة حتى لا تظهر اشياء عكسية وده اللى بيحصل مع ناس كتير 

وشكرا :28:  ام :29:


----------



## moozyy (7 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
عندى سوال لو سمحت 
انا عامل مشروع منظفات كامل ان شاء الله 
وبدات بالصابون 
لكن ينقصنى الخبرة 
وعندى الصابون بيتم تقليبة يدوى
وان شاء الله هعمل ماتور للتقليب 
وبحط نفس النسب تقريبا اللى حضرتك قلت عليها 
السوال 
لية الصابون بيطلع مش صافى ومغبش؟
ممكن اضافة ملح لمون لزيادة القدرة على التنظيف والتلميع؟
واية النسب بالتقريب لعمل برميل 120 كيلو؟
 والكيلو بعد التحضير يتباع بكام؟ 
ولكم منا جزيل الشكر وبارك الله فيكم 
وارجو الرد للاهمية


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (7 مارس 2010)

اللف شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## fantom2006 (7 مارس 2010)

ربنا يزيدك من العلم
وللأمام دائما


----------



## احمد هلطم (8 مارس 2010)

*الردود*

السلام عليكم

جزاكم الله خيرا على تلك الردود الجميلة


----------



## احمد هلطم (8 مارس 2010)

moozyy قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> عندى سوال لو سمحت
> انا عامل مشروع منظفات كامل ان شاء الله
> وبدات بالصابون
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 

بداية اقول ان ملح اليمن لافائده له سوى 

انه منظم للـ ph فقط

اما بالنسبه للتغبيش 

ده يكون ناتج عن عدة امور 

منها اضافة ملح لزيادة اللزوجه وكذالك استخدام cmc

او التايلوز وكثير من المواد المتخنه

وعيوب اخرى فى التحضير قد لا تكون كيميائيه


----------



## moozyy (9 مارس 2010)

احمد هلطم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بداية اقول ان ملح اليمن لافائده له سوى
> 
> ...


 
اولا بارك الله فيك لسرعة ردك عليا 
تانيا انا مش بحط ملح 
بس بحط تايلوز وبولى وتيراى 
وكمان نفسى الريحة تكون باينة فى الصابون فى الاستخدام
وكمان يكون الصابون شفاف وبيلمع 
وكمان تقيل 
وهل التقليب اليدوى يعطى نتيجة سيئة
فلو بعد اذن حضرتك ويكون كرم منك 
انك تساعدنى واكون تلميذ حضرتك فى خبرتك
ممكن تقولى اية النسب والطريقة بالتفصيل لبرميل 120 كيلو 
وكمان تقولى اية احسن انواع الخامات ومنين
واكون شاكر لحضرتك
وربنا ييبارك لك فى دينك ودنياك
:14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14:


----------



## العجمىى (9 مارس 2010)

معلش على التدخل ساعات اخونى بيقلبو بعصاى خشب بس هى بتقلبش كويس ففى حاجه احسن بتجيب مسورة حديد وبتخلى الحداد يعملك فاخرها ساج على شكل دائرى وبيعمل ثقوب فيها وبيلحمها فى المسورة احنا فى الاسكندرية بنعملها كده وهى من تقلبتين بفضل الله بتجيب الفوق تحت وبتقلب كويس جدااااااااا


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (10 مارس 2010)

السلام اخوانى الافاضل 
الستريك اسيد (ملح الليمون) عن تجربه 
ماده مهمه للمعة الالمونيوم والاستلس
ويضاف بنسبة 2كيلو للطن ويضاف مباشرة بعد السلفونيك اسيد


----------



## احمد هلطم (10 مارس 2010)

moozyy قال:


> اولا بارك الله فيك لسرعة ردك عليا
> تانيا انا مش بحط ملح
> بس بحط تايلوز وبولى وتيراى
> وكمان نفسى الريحة تكون باينة فى الصابون فى الاستخدام
> ...


 

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبه للبولى ده يعمل على زيادة لزوجة الماء 
البولى منه انواع كتيرة انت بتستخدم ايه ؟؟

اما التايلوز هو كويس بس له مشكله هيا التغبيش 

التراى كويس ومفيد 
بالنسبه للرائحه دى بتعتمد على الكميه اللى انت اضافتها وكذالك على جودة الخام نفسه

شفافية الصابون بتعتمد على عدة امور منها 
جودة الخام اولا 
الاضافات التى تضاف للمعادله الاساسيه لان المعادله الاساسيه انت لو لاحظت قبل الاضافات لا تجد فيها تلك المشاكل 
الاضافات زى ايه الملح و cmc والتايلوز وغيرها من المحسنات 

التقليب اليدوى هو اكبر مشكله لان المركب ينقصه الـ homogenity

ان شاء الله قريبا على ملف ورد ستجد تلك التحضيرات


----------



## احمد هلطم (10 مارس 2010)

العجمىى قال:


> معلش على التدخل ساعات اخونى بيقلبو بعصاى خشب بس هى بتقلبش كويس ففى حاجه احسن بتجيب مسورة حديد وبتخلى الحداد يعملك فاخرها ساج على شكل دائرى وبيعمل ثقوب فيها وبيلحمها فى المسورة احنا فى الاسكندرية بنعملها كده وهى من تقلبتين بفضل الله بتجيب الفوق تحت وبتقلب كويس جدااااااااا


 

الاخ العجمى السلام عليكم 

انت تتدخل فى اى وقت 
 بس التقليب اللى انت بتقول عليه ده مينفعش 

الا اذا كنت بتعمله للبيت عندك 

وجزاك الله خيرا

:1: :1: :1:


----------



## احمد هلطم (10 مارس 2010)

مالك محسن مختار قال:


> السلام اخوانى الافاضل
> الستريك اسيد (ملح الليمون) عن تجربه
> ماده مهمه للمعة الالمونيوم والاستلس
> ويضاف بنسبة 2كيلو للطن ويضاف مباشرة بعد السلفونيك اسيد


 

الاخ محسن مختار 

الستريك اسيد منظلم للحموضه اما المعان والكلام ده 

ده كله كلام فاضى انا لا أقصد كلامك ولكن انا قرأت كتير عن ذالك 

وقمت بتجارب على هذا الامر واتضح ان مش السترك هو اللى بيلمع و لكن اعلانات ابو لمعه الفشار 
هيا اللى ملمعه الموضوع 

وراجع الامر بنفسك


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (10 مارس 2010)

ارجوا السعر السلفونك


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (10 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخى المحترم
وفى رأيك ما الماده المسؤله عن اللمعان ام انه لا توجد ماده
وجزاكم الله خيرا الاهتمامكم
بأمرنا


----------



## العجمىى (11 مارس 2010)

احمد هلطم قال:


> الاخ العجمى السلام عليكم
> 
> انت تتدخل فى اى وقت
> بس التقليب اللى انت بتقول عليه ده مينفعش
> ...


 شكرا اخى بس هومش فى بيتى هو فى محلى وشكرا ياستاذى الفاضل


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (11 مارس 2010)

الاخ الكريم احمد صالح جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على مواضيعك الرائعة واحب اقول للاخوة الذين يقومون بصناعة الصابون يدويا انه يرجى عدم استخدام العصا الخشبية ولا العصا الحديدية ويرجى استخدامها استنلس ستيل


----------



## هنداز الجزولي (13 مارس 2010)

*يامهندسين احتاج الى مساعده سريعه جدا جدا... احناج لمعرفه كيفيه او خطوات صناعه المركبات التاليه:
سلفونيك اسيد
تكسابون sles
باين اويل pine oil
caster oil soab
hydrocloci acid
IPA isopropyl alcohol
sodium hypo clorid
هذه المركبات تدخل في صناعه المنظفات وبعتبارها المواد الاوليه في الصناعه .... نحن الان نحتاج الى صناعتها هي
وشكرا جزيلا لتعاونكم معنا*​


----------



## abu muram (22 مارس 2010)

الأخ الكريم مهندس الكيمياء 
الرجاء الأافادة بتركيبة صناعة صابون المعجون وطريقة التصنيع ............جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (22 مارس 2010)

مالك محسن مختار قال:


> السلام اخوانى الافاضل
> الستريك اسيد (ملح الليمون) عن تجربه
> ماده مهمه للمعة الالمونيوم والاستلس
> ويضاف بنسبة 2كيلو للطن ويضاف مباشرة بعد السلفونيك اسيد


 
أخي الفاضل كما أسلف الأخ أحمد هلطم
حمض الليمون (ستريك أسيد ) هو فقط لتعديل الph
و إن كانت هذه الإضافة بهدف التلميع
فمن باب أولى أن يقوم بها السلفونيك أسيد

و قرأت في الويكبيديا : أنه يعمل أيضا كممخلب للشوارد المعدنية 
أي يساعد في التخفيف من عسارة المياه 

نص منقول من الويكبيديا
Water softening
Citric acid's ability to chelate metals makes it useful in soaps and laundry detergents. By chelating the metals in hard water, it lets these cleaners produce foam and work better without need for water softening. In a similar manner, citric acid is used to regenerate the ion exchange materials used in water softeners by stripping off the accumulated metal ions as citrate complexes.The saturation point for citric acid and water is 59%


----------



## chemicaleng (23 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
ال (cmc) او الكربوكسى ميثيل سيلليلوز هو ناتج لتفاعل الاسترة بين كلا من احادى كلورو حامض الخليك والسيلليلوز القاعدى الناتج من معاملة السيللوز بالكوستيك وهناك عدة عوامل يجب ان تؤخذ بعين الاعتبار عند اختيار النوع المناسب من السى ام سى وهى :
- الوزن الجزيئى للسى ام سى لة تاثير كبير خواصة فكلما ارتفع الوزن الجزيئى ارتفعت اللزوجة ( عند نفس التركيز ) .اغلب شركات الانتاج (المحترمة ) يكون المواصفات العامة جزء من التسمبة .
- السى ام سى قابل للتفكك البيولوجى ويجب ان يضاف معة مواد حافظة مناسبة حتى لا يتفكك ويفقد المحلول لزوجتة 
- *درجة نقاوة السى ام سى مهمة جدا لانة عند تحضيرة ينتج ملح الطعام من خلال بعض التفاعلات الجانبية وان لم يتم التخلص منة بالغسيل فسيسبب مشاكل عند استخدامة علما ان ملح الطعام والاملاح الغير عضوية بشكل عام لها تأثير سلبى على ثبات المركب ومن المفضل عدم استخدام ملح الطعام معة وان كان لا بد من استعمالة فالافضل ان يتم اضافة الملح بعد اضافى السى ام سى وليس قبلة ومن المفضل ان يزال عسر الماء قبل تذويب السى ام سى وذلك بأحد المواد المكونة للمعقدات مثل الايديتا او التريبولى فوسفات .
- يحب ان يضاف السى ام سى والخلاط يعمل وان يوضع فى الدوامة فى منتصف المحلول ويوضع بالتدريج ولكن فى فترة زمنية قصيرة قبل ان تزداد سماكة المحلول حتى لا تتكون القشور مع العلم ان الحرارة العالية تؤخر زوبانة .
- هناك عامل مهم يجب الانتباة لة عند الشراء وهو درجة الاحلال فى السى ام سى (degree of substitutio ) وهى تعبر عن مدى الاحلال فى داخل الجزىء الواحد وكلما ارتفعت كان تحلل السى ام سى البيولوجى اسهل وقلت خواص انسيابة السيكسوتروبك 
وان قيمة احلال فى حوالى ال (0.7) هى مناسبة للصابون كما ان السى ام سى المنخض الى المتوسط اللزوجة هو الافضل ولا انصح ابدا باستعمال الاصناف الرديئة لانها تسبب مشاكل كثيرة كما يجب ان يراعى ان لا يتوقف الخلط ويعاد تشغيلة عدة مرات عند استعمال السى ام سى لان ذلك يفقدة السماكة الممكن الوصول لها كل مرة يقف ويدار ثانية .
واتمنى من الاخوة الزملاء التدقيق فى المواد الاولية لان ما يحدث هو ان التجار وسعيا وراء الربح الكبير يستوردون الاصناف الرديئة والتى تسبب المشاكل وان يعتاد الجميع على طلب نشرة المواصفات الفنية لاى مادة اولية يشتروها لان هذا هو الاسلوب الامثل 
واللة الموفق


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (24 مارس 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> ال (cmc) او الكربوكسى ميثيل سيلليلوز هو ناتج لتفاعل الاسترة بين كلا من احادى كلورو حامض الخليك والسيلليلوز القاعدى الناتج من معاملة السيللوز بالكوستيك وهناك عدة عوامل يجب ان تؤخذ بعين الاعتبار عند اختيار النوع المناسب من السى ام سى وهى :
> - الوزن الجزيئى للسى ام سى لة تاثير كبير خواصة فكلما ارتفع الوزن الجزيئى ارتفعت اللزوجة ( عند نفس التركيز ) .اغلب شركات الانتاج (المحترمة ) يكون المواصفات العامة جزء من التسمبة .
> - السى ام سى قابل للتفكك البيولوجى ويجب ان يضاف معة مواد حافظة مناسبة حتى لا يتفكك ويفقد المحلول لزوجتة
> ...


 الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا على معلوماتك الرائعة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (24 مارس 2010)

الاخ الكريم احمد صالح اين انت طمئنا عليك


----------



## محمد الاسكندرانى20 (25 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد هلطم (26 مارس 2010)

*شكرا اخ خالد*



1خالد يونس1 قال:


> الاخ الكريم احمد صالح اين انت طمئنا عليك


 


جزاك الله خيراً اخ خالد يونس على سؤالك عنى 

انا موجود بخير والحمد لله بس انا مشغول جدا 

انا عامل مركز (icdl ) 
ومش فاضى 

لكن ان شاء الله انا هأكمل موضوع المبيدات الحشريه قريبا ان شاء الله 

وشكرا مره اخرى على سؤالك


----------



## احمد هلطم (26 مارس 2010)

الاخوة الكرام جزاكم الله خيرا على تلك المشاركات الرائعه 

والتى تدل على مدى المتابعه وحب الاستفاده وكذالك افادة الاخرين


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (30 مارس 2010)

احمد هلطم قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً اخ خالد يونس على سؤالك عنى
> 
> انا موجود بخير والحمد لله بس انا مشغول جدا
> 
> ...


عودا حميدا أخ أحمد ونتمنى ان تكون فى أحسن حال وفقك العلى القدير


----------



## احمد هلطم (1 أبريل 2010)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> عودا حميدا أخ أحمد ونتمنى ان تكون فى أحسن حال وفقك العلى القدير


 
الاخ خالد يونس جزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك


----------



## moozyy (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هيثم امين (5 أبريل 2010)

اخي العزيز / احمد
تعرفت علي احد الاخوة المتخصصين في صناعة المنظفات وسالتة كيف يكون انتاجي لة قوام ثقيل ؟ فقال لي هناك بدرة تسمي ببدرة فيبا تجعل القوام ثقيل . فقلت لة ومن اين اشتريها ؟ فقال لي ان شركة فيبا تستوردها لحسابها هي فقط ؟ وعرض علي ان يحضر لي بعض الشييء . فانا لم اطلب منة لبعد المسافة التي بيني وبينة .فهل تعلم شييء عن هذة البدرة .او ماهي مكونات هذة البدرة . للعلم صديقي هذا انسان علي خلق ولا يعرف المزاح


----------



## احمد هلطم (9 أبريل 2010)

هيثم امين قال:


> اخي العزيز / احمد
> تعرفت علي احد الاخوة المتخصصين في صناعة المنظفات وسالتة كيف يكون انتاجي لة قوام ثقيل ؟ فقال لي هناك بدرة تسمي ببدرة فيبا تجعل القوام ثقيل . فقلت لة ومن اين اشتريها ؟ فقال لي ان شركة فيبا تستوردها لحسابها هي فقط ؟ وعرض علي ان يحضر لي بعض الشييء . فانا لم اطلب منة لبعد المسافة التي بيني وبينة .فهل تعلم شييء عن هذة البدرة .او ماهي مكونات هذة البدرة . للعلم صديقي هذا انسان علي خلق ولا يعرف المزاح


 
السلام عليكم 
بداية انا لا اعرف شىء عن هذه الماده 
لكن هاك مواد اخرى تستخدم لذالك 
منها 
التايلوز وcmc و البولى اكريلاميد


----------



## alfy551 (11 أبريل 2010)

الاخ الكريم احمد صالح 5صفحات ومشركات كتير وشكر اكتر ومع زلك لم نرى شى ايجابى مفيش ولا خطاء واحد جاوبت علية لف ودوران كل الا فهمتة منك انك شركت موضوع الاخ مهدى بكر وفين هيا الاخطاء الا الناس وقعت فيها واية حلها عندك معلهش ده مجرد راى


----------



## azert_88 (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## ah_2002egy (12 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## احمد هلطم (13 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذا الملف جعلته بوابه لنكتب فيه القضايا الخاصة بالتحضيرات الكيميائيه 

ونعالج فيه الاراء المختلفه لنصل الى الطَُرق المثلى لتلك المركبات 

وكذالك نناقش فيه تلك المهاترات التى تحدث فى هذا القسم من المنتدى 

حيث اننى لاحظت ان كثير من الناس يكتب مواضيع على المنتدى ليزيد من رصيد مشاركاته فحسب 

واناس اخرون يروجون لموقع خاص بهم 

واخرون يروجون لاعلانات خاصه بهم 

لذالك جعلت تلك الصفحه لنكتب فيها عن كل ما نراه سيئاً فى هذا القسم من المنتدى 

والتحذير من كل ما هو سيئ

نكتب بكل صراحه دون مجاملات لاحد حتى وان كنت انا هذا الاحد 

وسأبداء انا بأول موضوع ​


----------



## دى ماركو (22 أبريل 2010)

اخ احمد 
ممكن اعرف فوائد ونسب المواد التاليه 
الامبلجين / المونوبروبلين / الكى دى /التيتانيوم / الصدفيه / الكمبر لان / التراى ايثانول / الستياريك
السيلكون / والخامه الاساسيه للديتول لانى غير متذكر اسمها الان وعلى ما اذكر (باى )


----------



## medo_nice (24 مايو 2010)

اذا كانو هما بيزوده مشاركتهم بتركيبات غلط حضرتك يا باشمهندس عملت مشاركات اكتر منهم كلها اعتراضات ووعود بتركيبات صحيحة حتي الان احب اقول لحضرتك خير الكلام ما قل ودل لو عندك حاجة مفيدة او تصحيح لمعلومة خطأ قولها مباشرتا بدون مقدمات وبعدين حضرتك بتقول انا مشغول جدا طيب مكنتش مشغول لما قرأت التركيبة الموجودة ده كلها وحكمت عليها انها غلط انشغلت لما قلت ان عندك التصحيح 
ارجو ان كلامي ده مكونش مزعلك بس انا كده صريح ومحبش المجاملات واذا كان عندك شئ مفيد قوله وجزاك الله خير عنه وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وشكرا


----------



## محمد_البراء (24 مايو 2010)

ما هي نسب المواد الاساسية في صابون مثل فيري


----------



## medo_nice (25 مايو 2010)

لعمل برميل 120 كيلو صابون سائل

12 كيلو سلفونك ( يعادل بالصودا الكاوية وضبط ph علي 7 يعني اللون الاصفر )
2 كيلو تكسابون ( يحل في 10 لتر ماء بدون استخدام ملح طعام ) 
100 جرام تايلوز او سي ام سي ( يذاب قي 2 لتر ماء واضافة قشرتين بطاس وذلك لسرعة ربط التايلوز بالماء )
1 معلقة شاي بولي ( يذاب في كوب ماء قبل الاضافة )
لون ورائحة حسب الرغبة


طريقة العمل :

احضار برميل 120 كيلو وملئه 60 لتر ماء 
ثم اضافة كمية السلفونك والتقليب الجيد حتي يذوب السلفونك ويترك بعد ذلك لمدة 5 ساعات كاملة
اثناء هذه المدة يتم اذابة التكسابون وتحضيره وكذلك اذابة التايلوز او سي ام سي وتحضيره ايضا 
بعد انتهاء المدة يتم معادلة السلفونك بالصودا بعد اذابتها اولا في الماء واضافتها علي السلفونك وضبط التعادل
بعد التعادل يترك البرميل حتي يبرد ( يتلج ) ثم يضاف التكسابون مع التقليب المستمر حتي الامتزاج 
ثم اضافة التايلوز أو cmc مع التقليب المستمر حتي الامتزاج ثم يترك البرميل لمدة ساعتان 
ثم اضافة البولي مع التقليب ثم اللون والرائحة حسب الرغبة وتكملة البرميل بالماء لحد 120 كيلو
هذه التركيبة متجانسة جدا وسعر الكيلو فيها حوالي ( 1 جنيه ) حسب اسعار الخامات اللي بتشتريها
كمان القوائم هيكون جيد جدا وقوة نظافة عالية وشفافية ولزوجة وعرق كويس في السائل ومش محتاج ملح طعام نهائي

منتظر نتيجة التركيبة اهم من اي ردود عندي


----------



## medo_nice (25 مايو 2010)

انصح باستخدام سلفونك الفرعونية او الفتح لان تركيزه جيد وبيرمي كمية كويسة


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (26 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى الفاضل
ما الحكمه فى عدد 5 ساعات بعد ذوبان السلفونيك
وايضا الحكمه فى الانتظار ساعتان بين اضافة البولى والتايلوز
منتظر ردك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## medo_nice (26 مايو 2010)

السلفونك يذوب في الماء بعد 5 ساعات يعني بتكون نسبة الامتزاج جيدة وفي ناس بتسيبه يوم كامل علشان يحصلو علي نسبة امتزاج جيدة وده علشان احنا بنشتعل يدوي في الصابون لكن لو التقليب بموتور يبقي نتركه ساعة واحدة بعد التقليب 
بالنسبة لمدة الساعتان بعد اضافة التكسابون والتايلوز وليس البولي والتايلوز ده لان المواد الموجودة في التركيبة بتحتاج تتفاعل في المحلول المعد اقصد يعني التركيبة اللي في البرميل ولذلك من الافضل دائما عمل فاصل زمني بعد اضافة المواد الكيميائية وذلك للسماح لعملية التفاعل بأن تتم وده بيعطي نتيجة عالية جدا 
يعني انت مسألتش عن المدة اللي بننتظر فيها البرميل يبرد بعد المعادلة بالصودا الكاوية لان معروف جيدا أن المحلول وهو ساخن ممكن مايقبلش اي مادة كيماوية وده لان في الوقت ده الصودا بتتفاعل مع السلفونك والماء يبقي لازم ننتظر اتمام عملية التفاعل وده نفس الشئ بعد اضافة التكسابون والتايلوز علي السلفونك والصودا الكاوية نترك البرميل لمدة ساعتان للسماح للمواد بالتفاعل مع بعضها البعض للحصول علي افضل نتيجة ثم اضافة البولي بعد مدة الساعتان وليس قبلها ثم بعد ذلك اللون والرائحة وتركه ساعة علشان متزعلش ياباشا ثم استعمال المنتج بعد ذلك

المقصود من الاوقات ده كلها هي اننا نعطي لكل شي وقت كويس يتفاعل ويندمج مع الشئ الاخر علشان نحصل علي منتج ممتاز


----------



## chemicaleng (26 مايو 2010)

*مواصفات واستخدام بعض المواد الاولية*



دى ماركو قال:


> اخ احمد
> ممكن اعرف فوائد ونسب المواد التاليه
> الامبلجين / المونوبروبلين / الكى دى /التيتانيوم / الصدفيه / الكمبر لان / التراى ايثانول / الستياريك
> السيلكون / والخامه الاساسيه للديتول لانى غير متذكر اسمها الان وعلى ما اذكر (باى )



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم 
سأضع لك مواصفات المواد التى طلبتها فى موضوع المواصفات الفنية مع ملخص عن استخدام كل مادة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t188253-2.html
الله الموفق


----------



## medo_nice (8 يونيو 2010)

يا جماعة انا عندي اقتراح ايه رايكم بما اننا بأه فيه بينه عشرة ومودة وصداقة في هذا المنتدي وتبادل للمعلومات وبنساعد بعض لو نعمل فكرة مشتركة تقربنا اكتر من بعض ونستغل التعاون المثمر بنا في ان نكون فرق عمل مكونة من مجموعات من الاشخاص وليكون كل مجموعة من 3 افراد وتكون متجانسة من حيث الخبرة بسوق المنظفات وطرق تصنيعها والتسويق والعلاقات العامة ويكون كل فرد من الثالثة من بلد غير الثاني ويحطوا استراتيجية وخطة عمل بالتنسيق بينهم ويكونوا شبكة وكلاء لتجارة المنظفات ونتبادل المنتجات والخامات حسب اسعار كل بلد من حيث الارخص والاجود 
اعتقد يا اخواني واصدقاء في هذا المنتدي لو وحدنا جهودنا والقلب علي القلب هنعمل شركة واثنين وثلاثة وعشرة ومصنع واثنين وثلاثة وعشرة ونكبر كلنا ونستفيد وكل واحد في بلده هيساعد شباب كتير لانه هيشغلهم معاه وكل ما يكبر واحد منا هيكبر الثاني والمجموعة تنجح 
في وجهة نظري هو ده التعاون بمعناه المثمر والمربح وكمان هيحصل توحد بين الشباب العرب ويبقي علي الاقل نجحنا في اننا نتوحد مرة ولو في مجال المنظفات علي الاقل 
ياريت نعمل تصويت علي الموضوع ومستني ردودك وتصويتكم علي الموضوع


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (8 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
فكرة كتير حلوة اخ ميدو وانا معك ويا ريت تتنفذ بأسرع وقت ممكن 
وبتمنى من الجميع يتفاعلو معنا*​


----------



## medo_nice (9 يونيو 2010)

بقترح إن كل واحد موافق علي الفكرة يكتب اسمه وبلده وخبراته في مجال المنظفات علشان يتم تحديد أفراد المجموعات ثم تحديد الاختصاصات يعني مثلا
ممكن واحد للإنتاج والتصنيع في بلد / اثنين للتسويق والتوزيع وكل واحد في بلد والتوزيع يكون لمحلات القطاعي وأيضا توريدات للشركات والمستشفيات والمصالح الحكومية والخاصة وهكذا 
ويتم الاختيار القائم بالإنتاج طبقا للخبرة في التصنيع والتركيبات وأسعار بيع الخامات في أفضل بلد من إفراد المجموعة وأيضا التسويق والتوزيع طبقا لاحتياجات الأسواق في أفضل بلد وهكذا 

ويتم تحديد الخطة الإنتاجية و الإستراتيجية التسويقية بين المجموعة عن طريق التوصل بينهم علي الماسنجرات لوضع نظم العمل ويعتبر كل مجموعة شركة وممكن بعد ما تنجح المجموعة تتواصل مع مجموعة ثانية ويحصل تبادل بينهم سواء في الآراء أو في أسلوب العمل ونظامه علشان تنجح المجموعات كلها 

وان شاء الله لو تمت الفكرة زى ما أنا متخيلها هنكون شبكة وكلاء وموزعين كبيرة علي مستوي الشرق الأوسط وطاقاتنا هتخرج في مكانها الصحيح وتعود علينا بالنفع المادي والمعنوي

بس أحب أعرفكم أن الموضع محتاج مجهود وتعب في البداية لكن النتائج في النهاية هتكون مبهرة جدا

وانأ بصراحة متفاءل للفكرة جدا ومتحمس ليها بس ده مش كفاية ولا هو المهم في الموضوع الأهم هو تفاعل الناس مع الفكرة والاقتناع بيها علشان يكون في دافع قوي للمشاركة في تنفيذها والتغلب علي أي عقبات أو صعبات هتواجه كل مجموعة في البداية 

ومستني ردودكم وتصويتكم علي الفكرة واقتراحاتكم لبداء التنفيذ


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (10 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
أول شي أخ ميدو لازم نشوف مين موافق على الفكرة 
لما بيكتمل عنا عدد ولو لمجموعة واحدة متل ما تفضلت انت ننتقل الى مستوى معرفة الخبرات وتوزيع المهام وبعدين المراحل الأخرى وان شاء الله بصير خير
هلئ يا جماعة الخير بدنا تصويت من الكل وأول ما يصير عدد لأول مجموعة بتباشر العمل وبتمنى خير ان شاء الله


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (10 يونيو 2010)

نسيت قول اني موافق عالمشروع


----------



## احمد هلطم (24 يونيو 2010)

هذا الكلام جميل اتمنى انه يتم


----------



## ashry3000 (27 يونيو 2010)

*فكرة أكثر من رائعه*

أنا موافق ومشارك معكم فى تكوين مجموعات عمل وشركاء من كل البلادان مع تبادل الخبرات فى المنظفات ، وسأبدأ بنفسى :

الإسم : ابو أحمد
البلد : مصر - اسكندريه
الخبرة : إنتاج صابون سائل - كلور (بجوده معقوله)
المؤهل الدراسى : بكالوريس تجارة - محاسبة


----------



## medo_nice (27 يونيو 2010)

وانا صاحب الفكرة اسمي / محمد عبد الله - البلد / القاهرة - مصر 
الخبرة تصنيع منظفات ومطهرات - بكالوريس تجارة - جامعة القاهرة


----------



## خاتون (28 يونيو 2010)

انا بصراحه نفسى ابدا فى المشروع دا بس لحد دلوقتى كل شويه الاقى كميات مختلفه واراء متضاربه فى الموضوع 
ايه الا يضمن لى نتيجه كويسه ومنتج عالى الجوده باسعار مناسبه للسوق ويضمن لى النجاح لو عايزه اتعامل مع المستشفيات مثلا والفنادق وكده 
نفسى حد يضع المختصر المفيد الصحيح 
وربنايجازيه خير لو شرح كل مشكله وحلها بوضوح 
جزاكم الله خيرا
الاستاذ medo_niceجزاك الله خيرا ردودك كلها ممتازه .


----------



## medo_nice (29 يونيو 2010)

بالنسبة لصابون فيبا ده منتج نهائي يعني لا يصلح لادخاله في تركيبة صابون وكمان السعر ده حاجة بسيطة من خلال المصانع والشركات اللي بتبيع الخامات تقدر تتفاوض معهم وتاخد الخامات باسعار كويسه وده حسب الكمية يعني سعر البرميل 120 كيلو أو ال200 كيلو غير سعر الطن وغير سعر ال 2 طن وكمان اسعار مواد التعبئة والزجاجات والجراكن لو جبت اسعار كويسه وكميات كبيرة السعر بيقل وفي النهاية كله بيصب في تقليل سعر الكيلو وزيادة نسبة الربح في الكيلو


----------



## medo_nice (29 يونيو 2010)

*الفكرة عبارة عن *

*الخطوة الأولي :*

*الأستاذ / أبو احمد ــ من الإسكندرية *
*الأستاذ / محمد عبد الله – من القاهرة *
*وناقص معانا واحد تاني من مصر أو من أي دولة وتكون المجموعة اكتملت *

*الخطوة الثانية :*

*يتم عمل اجتماع وتعارف بين أفراد المجموعة سواء عن طريق النت أو المقابلة الشخصية وده علشان نشوف بعض ونتعرف علي بعض يعني الصداقة ثم العمل*
*ونبداء نخطط للمشروع مثلا أنواع المنتجات اللي سوف يتم أنتجاها الجهات التي سوف يتم التعامل معها وتوريد احتياجاتها مصادر الحصول علي الخامات وأسعارها مصادر الحصول علي العبوات وأسعارها أماكن التصنيع ومستلزماتها والاحتياجات المادية اللي تغطي كل الأهداف ده كام وهكذا *

*الخطوة الثالثة : *

*بعد استيفاء الخطوة الثانية تبداء المجموعة في تكوين إجراءات الشركة من مكان وأوراق ومستندات الشركة الرسمية وذلك لتعامل مع الجهات بشكل رسمي ثم بداء التعامل مع الجهات من حيث المنتجات المستخدمة وطبيعتها وكمياتها ومستوي الجودة والسعر المطلوب وعلي المجموعة توفير احتياجات كل جهة *

*الخطوة الرابعة :*

*بعد تكوين عملاء للشركة وبداء التوريد وقياس مدي رضا العملاء عن منتجات الشركة تبداء المجموعة في الربط مع مجموعة واثنان وثلاثة وأربعة من المجموعات الاخري المكونة بنفس الطريقة في بلاد تانيه عن طريق النت لتبادل الخبرات المعلومات الأفكار التسويقية المنتجات الجديدة تركيبات جديدة خامات *
*بالبلدي كده*
*لو جهة طلبة مني منتج معين مش موجود في اسواقي المجموعة الثانية اللي في بلد تانية تمدني بيه سواء تصدره ليا جاهز او تبعتلي تركيبته او تركيبته وخاماته لو خاماته مش موجودة عندي في السوق والعكس *
*وكمان لو خامات أسعارها رخيصة في بلد مجموعة وفي نفس الوقت غالية وقليلة في بلد مجموعة تانية تم عملية استيراد وتصدير بين المجموعتين وهكذا *

*ارجوا أن تكون الفكرة وضحت بشكل كامل وانا والأستاذ / أبو احمد اول عضوين وفاضل واحد كمان وتكتمل اول مجموعة ان شاء الله وبالتوفيق لباقي المجموعات .... وياله يا شباب عاوزين نعمل حاجة *


----------



## medo_nice (29 يونيو 2010)

أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............... المشرف مهندس المحبة


----------



## mohamed loloa (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكور جدا على هذه المعلومات الرائعه ولكم منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## almohands10 (8 يوليو 2010)

ان شاء الله موافقة على المشروع المقترح - العضو الثالث - رفعت كمال مهندس زراعى


----------



## almohands10 (8 يوليو 2010)

العضو الثالث فى هذا المشروع
رفعت كمال - مهندس زراعى - القاهرة


----------



## medo_nice (9 يوليو 2010)

اهلا بيك يا باشمهندس رفعت كمال 
الحمد لله اكتملت اول مجموعة عمل وان شاء الله تكون مجموعة فعالة وتشجيع لباقي المجموعات
الاخ ابو احمد والمهندس رفعت ومحمد عبد الله اول مجموعة في المشروع المقترح
عقبال باقي المجموعات


----------



## رضا عراعير (13 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا عاوز اعمل مصنع صغير للمنظفات وعاوز اعرف اماكن بيع الخامات بافضل الاسعار علما بانني من محافظة كفر الشيخ وياريت كمان تدلونا عن مكان بيع الكلور تركيز 12% ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير لمجهودكم


----------



## احمد هلطم (12 سبتمبر 2010)

هذة الصفحة انا عملتها لمناقشة المشاكل اللى بتواجهنا فى صناعة المنظفات 

ياريت اللى عنده مشكلة يقولها وبلاش اسلوب العروض ده


----------



## صالح ولى الله (19 سبتمبر 2010)

سؤال الى الأخ أحمد هلطم 

هل من الممكن استخدام مادة البولى ايثيلين لزيادة لزوجة الصابون السائل؟؟؟

وهل استخدام مادة البولى أكرلاميد تعطينا لزوجة تعادل لزوجة الفيبا؟؟؟


وشكرا لحضرتك


----------



## mazen222 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

medo_nice قال:


> *الفكرة عبارة عن *
> 
> *الخطوة الأولي :*
> 
> ...



انا معاك 100% فى الموضوع ده
وياريت تشوف الموضوع ده http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t220552.html
وانا كانت عندى فكره مشابهه ولكن عملت الموضوع ده علشان نوصل لاليه عمل مناسبه نقدر ننفذ بيها الفكره وانا معاك وموافق على فكرتك وياريت تحطها كمان فى الموضوع اللى قولتلك عليه علشان نتناقش فى الفكره وكان فيه بعض الاعضاء وافقوا على موضوعى فنقدر ندمج الفكرتين
وانا اسمى محمد 
القاهره -الجيزه
كليه سياحه وفنادق قسم اداره فنادق


----------



## احمد هلطم (7 أكتوبر 2010)

صالح ولى الله قال:


> سؤال الى الأخ أحمد هلطم
> 
> هل من الممكن استخدام مادة البولى ايثيلين لزيادة لزوجة الصابون السائل؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 


يمكن استخدام أى البولى ايثلين 

البولى اكرلاميد نعم يعطى لزوجة مثل الفيبا أو اى منتج أخر حسب الكمية اللى انت ستضعها


----------



## صالح ولى الله (9 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ احمد

بس هتقل عليك معلش

حضرتك تنصحنى استخدم البولى ايثيلين ام البولى اكرلاميد وبأى كمية لأنتاج لزوجة عالية جدا

وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## elfar2009 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بعد التحية ارجو ارسال تركيبة منظف زنكات طباعة الأوفست ويكون في شكل كريم جل لونة ابيض او روز مش ابيض شفاف ولا روز شفاف ويستعمل لازالة الحبر من علي زنكات الطباعة وفي الغالب يكون في وسط حامضي


----------



## احمد هلطم (9 أكتوبر 2010)

صالح ولى الله قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ احمد
> 
> بس هتقل عليك معلش
> 
> ...


 

استخدم البولى أكرلاميد 

لانة أفضل بكتير 

ملحوظة : كلما كان البولى كبير كلما كان افضل 

يعنى حولى 20 جرام لكل 15 لتر


----------



## mahmoudjomaa (28 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ ميدو انا اعجبتني الفكرة واود المشاركة واسمي بشارالرحال -البلد سورية - المؤهل العلمي : ماجستير في الطب الباطني نعم لاتستغرب - ولكن كيف سنتواصل فيما بيننا - وانا عندي مشكلة وهي ان الصابون الذي اصنعه اقل لزوجة من المتوفر في الاسواق واظن ان السبب هو عدم وجود مادة البولي اكريلاميد حيث سالت عنها كثيرا ولا احد يعرف عنها اي شيء اذا كنت تستطيع ان تساعدني في هذا الامر ارجو منك المساعدة


----------



## احمد هلطم (19 يناير 2011)

صالح ولى الله قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ احمد
> 
> بس هتقل عليك معلش
> 
> ...





السلام عليكم 
أرجو المعذرة انى لم أستطيع الرد عليك الفترة الماضية وذلك لإنشغالى 

أما عن سؤالك 

انصحك أن تستخدم البولى أكريلاميد دة كويس جدا ويتم تحضيرة بتركة يوم فى الماء حتى يمتزج تماما بالماء


----------



## avant (8 فبراير 2011)

أخواني الكرام لدي سؤال وأرجو الإجابة لو سمحتم أنا بدأت مشروع الصابون السائل منذ فترة وعملت تركيبة لكن للأسف لون الصاون أبيض جدا طلع السلفونيك مغشوش بمادة hcl ومش عارف أظبطه وكل ما أعطيه لون يبوظ ويعطي شكل مش كويس للصابون مع العلم قياس الي بي اتش مظبوط ومتعادل لكن للأسف مش لاقي حل لموضوع اللون الأبيض ده أتمنى من حضراتكم التكرم بالرد وأعطائي النصيحة مع العلم الصابون بيطلع خفيف مع أني بحط 15 سلفونيك لبرميل 100 كيلو 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## avant (8 فبراير 2011)

وهل فيه طريقة أعالج بيها السلفونيك الخام المغشوش ده ولا لا


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (8 فبراير 2011)

أستاذنا الفاضل : أحمد هطلم​ 
انا بعمل ديتول أرضيات بنفس التركيبة اللى ذكرها الأستاذ : المهدى بكر 
واللتى تتكون من السيماسول والباين والكوتنرى ( رباعى كلوريد الأمونيوم )​ 
والتركيبة طالعة معاية جيدة جدا وشفافيتها عالية جدا ومفيش اى تعكير او تغبيش بس عيبه انه مفهوش لزوجة​ 
وانا فاتح محل منظفات والناس عاوزة فيه لزوجة زى الصابون السائل بريل​ 
وانا عاوز أخلى فيه لزوجة​ 
والسؤال : ينفع أغلظ قوامه بأحد هذه المواد ولا ممكن تأثر عليه​ 
المواد هى : كبريتات المغنيسيوم المائى أو البولى أكرلمايد أو التايلوز​ 
أو لو حضرتك تعرف اسم أى مغلظ آخر​ 
بس أهم حاجة انه ميأثرش فى الآخر على شفافيته او يعكره​ 
وإذا كان ينفع اغلظه بأحد هذه المواد أو غيرها فالسؤال :​ 
اذاى طريقة التغليظ والكمية اللتى توضع على برميل 200 كيلو وكيفية وضعها​ 
ارجوا الإجابة سريعا لو تكرمت يا أستاذ أحمد علشان انا مش عارف ابيع من الديتول اللى عملته بسبب انه ملوش قوام​


----------



## medo_nice (12 فبراير 2011)

*تبيض الصابون*

اولا يا اخي 
15 سلفونك كتير علي برميل 100كيلو 
ثانيا :
تبيض الصابون معناه ان الكميكال او المواد الكيميائية اكثر من النسبة الطبيعية في الماء وده لانك اكيد عاوز الصابون يكون تقيل جدا فبتكتر السلفونك 
ثالثا :
طريقة عالج الصابون المبييض هو اضافة ماء حبه حبه حتي يتمك ا>ابة السلفونك لان يا صديقي لازم السلفونك ي>وب تماما في الماء وتتفتت ذراته علشان تخرج منه الرغوة ويقبل اي لون انت عاوزه 
علشان تتأكد من صحة كلامي حط علي البرميل ال 100 كيلو 25لتر ماء هتلقي الوضع اختلف تماما بدأت الرغاوي تكتر والسلفونك يدوب واذا احتاج مياه تاني زود 3 لتر ثم 3 لتر حتي يظهر اللون اللي انت حطه فيه بوضوح ويرغي اكثر بعد كده تتركه من 3 الي 5 ساعات لحد ما يهده والرغوي تختفي ويروق الصابون ويصفي بعد كده تحط ملح طعام لضبط اللزوجة اللي انت عاوزه بس الملح يضاف حبه حبه مع التقليب بعد كل مرة وضع ملح وان شاء الله هيطلع معاك صابون ممتاز جدا جدا ومتنساش شوية تايلوز او جلسرين علشان يكسب الصابون نعومة لان الملح بيخلي الصابون يقشر في الايد 
رابعا: 
تركيبة صابون 120كيلو 
11كيلو سلفونك = 77.00 ج 
2.250ك بطاس  = 10.00 ج
1ك تكسابون = 13.00 ج
100جرام تايلوز ( يحل في 3 لتر ماء ساخن ويقلب حتي الحصول علي قوام جلي ) 5.00 ج
كيس أو كيسين ملح طعام = 1.00 ج
معلقة أكل بولي 
لون + رائحة 
اجمالي التكلفة للبرميل 120كيلو = حوالي 110ج الي 112 ج يعني تكلفة الكيلو الواحد = 0.92 الي 0.93 قرش معاك لحد 0.95 قرش بالزيادة 
ارجو ان تكون استفدت :10:


----------



## smain78 (15 فبراير 2011)

سيدي الكريم 
شكرا لك على هذه المعلومة ,ولكن يخصني ان امكن ,ما يميز هذه التقنية من المواد الخام
يعني la fiche technique et caractéristique
شكرا مع الرد اكيد


----------



## medo_nice (15 فبراير 2011)

اذا كان السؤال خاص بي ارجو التوضوح بتقنية مواد الخام يعني فسر السؤال اكثر شوية


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (16 فبراير 2011)

تركيبة صابون سائل مثل البريل 120 لتر 

1_ 10 كيلو سلفونيك شفاف 
2_ صودا سائلة حتى التعادل 
3_ 2.5 كيلو تكسابون 
4_ 2.5 كيلو ملح كبريتات المغنيسيوم المائى المعروف بالسولو أو النيرو عند بعض التجار 
5_ اللون والرائحة والمادة الحافظة 

والطريقة مثل ما بتصنع تماما إلا انك فى هذه الطريقة لا تذيب التكسابون مع ملح طعام بل تذيبه لوحده 
وأيضا لا تستخدم اى مغلظات آخرى مع ملح كبريتات المغنيسيوم لا تايلوز ولا بولى ولا ملح طعام فملح كبريتات المغنيسيوم وحده كفيل لإعطاء الصابون لزوجة البريل 
وأيضا يوضع ملح كبريتات المغنيسيوم آخر مرحلة خالص بعد تشطيب البرميل وبعد وضع اللون والريحة ويوضع مباشرة شوية بشوية مع التقليب الجيد ولا يذاب خارجيا فى الماء بل يوضع مباشرة فى البرميل 

جرب وستجد الفرق


----------



## avant (16 فبراير 2011)

*ألف شكر medo_nice*

شكرا لك أخي medo_nice على هذه المعلومات ولكن أخي عملت مثل ما قلت لي وزودت مياه ورجع شفاف فعلا لكن خفيف مثل الماء وزودته ملح كما قلت ولكن نفس الشيء خفيف جدا وأعطيته تايلوز مثل ما قلت برده خفيف ولا يقبل أي مثقلات ولا أدري الحل 
وشكرا لك


----------



## megasedek (16 فبراير 2011)

انا السيد / مريجي كمال من الجزائر مهندس تطبيقي في الاعلام الالي 
اريد ان ادخل في المجموعة 
الفكرة جد مثمرة و خاصة في سعر و جودة و مصدر الخامات بين البلدان 
انا حاليا اقوم بجمع كل الوثائق اللازمة لانشاء وحدة او ورشة في قراج مساحته حوالي 70م*م
داخل بيتي فقط مسالة وقت لجمع كل المعلومات الكميائية و كدالك عمل دورة بسيطة لدراسة السوق الجزائرية

و شكرا


----------



## medo_nice (18 فبراير 2011)

يا اخي العزيز هات بستله 10 لتر وبعدين تحط 1 كيلو تكسابون علي 6 لتر ماء وتقلبه حتي الذوبان الكامل وتحط ملح شامبو أو كلوريد الامونيوم اي اسم منهم صح ومعروف عند التجار وحطه شوية شوية مباشرة دون تخفيفه بماء يعني الملح علي التكسابون اللي في البستلة مباشر لحد لما القوام يبقي تقيل ولزج بعد كده تضيف محتويات البستلة علب برميل الصابون وطبعا لوكان البرميل مليان علي الاخر تنقص 15 لتر منه في اي بستلة او جردل وبعدين تحط التكسابون اللي انته عمله بالملح ومتقله علي البرميل علشان ييستوعب الكمية وتعرف انت كمان تقلب بدون متهدر صابون علي الارض وان شاء الله هتتبسط ومستني ردك بعد التجربة ومتقلقش ان عند طولت بال اوي ومش بزهق ومعاك لحد لما يذبط البرميل وانتي تبقي راضي عن الصابون


----------



## medo_nice (18 فبراير 2011)

والله يا جماعة انتو رجعتلوا الامل في الفكرة من تاني بعد ما حسيت ان مفيش فائدة وعمرنا ما هنعرف نعمل حاجة كويسة علشان كده انا اتحمست تاني يالا ياشباب مصر والعرب نعمل حاجة مع بعض وخاصتا بعد الثورة العظيمة اللي قامت في مصر وبعد الدول العربية نكون مجموعات يالا وكل مجموعة تستقر علي عددها تبدأ تتقابل مع بعضها لتعرف علي بعض اولا ودراسة الموضوع ثانيا وده بالنسبة للافراد اللي في بلد وحده اما اللي في بلد تانية يبقي نتواصل علي النت والله الموافق


----------



## صالح ولى الله (1 مارس 2011)

طبعا يا ميدو انا معجب بقكرتك جدا

وارجو ان اكون معاكم 

انا محمد من المنصورة

وربنا يوفقنا جمعيا


----------



## mohamed ahmed mstf (2 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخى


----------



## mohamed ahmed mstf (2 مارس 2011)

بسم الله ما شاء الله نعم التعاون بين الإخوة ( وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى ) صدق الله العظيم


----------



## medo_nice (3 مارس 2011)

اشوف يا اخ محمد من المنصورة ايه اللي ممكن نتعاون فيه مع بعض يعني انا ممكن ابعتلك ايه من عندي من القاهرة سواء منتجات جاهزة او منظفات سايبة جاهزة او خامات تكون مش متوفرة عندك وانا اعرف تاجر اسمه الحاج سعيد عنده خامات بتاعت مصنع هنكل بورسعيد بواقي التصنيع باسعار رخيصة طحن وبتعمل بيها تركيبات عالية الجودة زي سلفونك هنكل وتكسابون هنكل وصابون بيريل جاهز هرد وبواقي انتاج ومسحوق بيرسيل عادي واوتوماتيك ورائحة ليمون بتعت البيريل ورائحة بوكيه بتاعت بيرسيل وغيره بس مشكلة الحاج سعيد ان اقل كمية من اي حاجة طن فما فوق وانا بجمع مبلغ كويس وهارحو ان شاء الله المنصورة احمل من هناك واحجز جزء لية والباقي هبيعه جملة عندي ونبدا والايد في الايد والرغيف بالنص وربنا يوفق انا صفحتي علي الفيس بوك medo pop للتواصل


----------



## medo_nice (3 مارس 2011)

الاخ avent ايه اخبار الصابون وعملت زي ما انا قالت لك


----------



## almohands10 (29 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمةالله و بركاته كنتم فى هذا المنتدى اقترحتم انا يتم عمل شركة مكونه من ثلاث افراد و لم نستطيع ان نتواصل مع بعض لكى نبدا هذا المشروع فالحمد لله قد انتهيت بالفعل من تاسيس مصنع صغير لتعبئة المنظفات و هو قائم بالفعل منذ ثلاث اشهر و لاكن اريد شريك معى بشرط ان يكون شريك بالمال و المجهود ايضا اى لا بد ان يكون متفرغ و يفضل من له خبرة فى تصنيع المنظفات وان يكون من ساكنى الجيزة لان المشروع فى شارع العشرين بفيصل و ان شاء الله اتوقع النجاح الكبير لهذا المشروع من يريد ان يتواصل معى التليفون موجود فى الملف الشخصى او يتواصل من خلال المنتدى


----------



## atefg (6 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ الفاضل ميدو اخوك عنده مشروع صغير للمنظفات ياريت عنوان الحاج سعيد بتاع بواقي شركة هنكل ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## dr.neno (23 أبريل 2011)

medo_nice قال:


> اشوف يا اخ محمد من المنصورة ايه اللي ممكن نتعاون فيه مع بعض يعني انا ممكن ابعتلك ايه من عندي من القاهرة سواء منتجات جاهزة او منظفات سايبة جاهزة او خامات تكون مش متوفرة عندك وانا اعرف تاجر اسمه الحاج سعيد عنده خامات بتاعت مصنع هنكل بورسعيد بواقي التصنيع باسعار رخيصة طحن وبتعمل بيها تركيبات عالية الجودة زي سلفونك هنكل وتكسابون هنكل وصابون بيريل جاهز هرد وبواقي انتاج ومسحوق بيرسيل عادي واوتوماتيك ورائحة ليمون بتعت البيريل ورائحة بوكيه بتاعت بيرسيل وغيره بس مشكلة الحاج سعيد ان اقل كمية من اي حاجة طن فما فوق وانا بجمع مبلغ كويس وهارحو ان شاء الله المنصورة احمل من هناك واحجز جزء لية والباقي هبيعه جملة عندي ونبدا والايد في الايد والرغيف بالنص وربنا يوفق انا صفحتي علي الفيس بوك medo pop للتواصل



اخي الكريم 
انا أول مرة اسمع الكلام ده منك 
انا أعمل في مجال المنظفات من 5 سنوات وفي شركة منتجة للسلفونيك وموزع كبير 
واللي أعرفة عن هنكل بورسعيد انها مش بتبيع فوائض 
هي بتبيع هوالك علب مكسرة أو مفعصه أو مقطعه
واللي بيشتري أكياس المسحوق الهالكة تاجر في ش الجيش وانا عارفه كويس بس ده بيشتريها وبيبيعها شكاير
فياريت تقولي سعيد بتاع المنصوره ده مين ؟؟
واي معلومات عن الخامات انا تحت أمرالجميع
وبالنسبة لريحة البريل او الروائح كلها متاحة في شركتين في مصر
وانا هتأكدلك من موضوع هنكل ده كمان كام يوم وأرد عليك جايز يكون الكلام ده صحيح


----------



## ASMAA.Z (24 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## رياض عبد الجواد (2 مايو 2011)

100 ك خلطة

ماء _ 70 ك
معجون sles _ كيلو 10 

اضافة ملح ( للزوجة ) مقدار كأس كأس . حتى تتسن اللزوجة (تقريبا من 2_ إلى 3 كيلو )


ممكن من اهل الخبره يعطوني رائيهم . مع العلم الصابون خفيف جدا مثل الماء .

( sles = سلفونك ) صح ولا انا غلطان


----------



## medo_nice (9 مايو 2011)

اخي nano انا مسئول عن الكلام اللي قولته وانا من النوع اللي بتاكد من المعلومة كويس قبل ما انقلها او اوصلها لغيري ده مبدئي من صغري الحاج سعيد موجود وانا زورته في مخزنه وشفت تنكات وزن 1000 كيلو مليانه تكسابون وسلفونك وماده تانية عمله زي عجينة السوفت ورائحة البوكيه بتاعت مسحوق برسيل ورائحة ليمون البيريل وجبال من مسحوق برسيل عادي واوتوماتيك واسعاره
طن السلفونك 5500ج / طن التكسابون 8000ج / طن البوكيه 15000ج / طن ليمون بيريل 70000ج
يعني الكيلو 5.50ج / الكيلو 8.00ج / الكيلو 15.00ج / الكيلو 70.00ج 

والطلب مش اقل من طن من اي صنف وانا ان شاء الله علي نصف شهر يونيو هجيب طلبية كويسه واللي عاوز ممكن ياخد مني بعد ما اجيب بكميات بسيطة وعلي قد طلبه والسعر مش هيزيد كتير لما اجيب وابيع لاني هابيع ليكو جملة 
بس العنوان بتاعه صعب وصفه لانه في الادغال انا قعدت اسبوع مش عارف اروح اليه 
والاسهل عنواني انا في حلوان وان شائ الله اول ما الكميات تبقي معايا هكتب عنواني بالتفصيل وتليفوناتي لراغبين في التعامل مع بعض وممكن بعد كده نشترك كلنا في طلبيات كبيرة وكل واحد ياخد كمية علي قد مشاركته وده هيفدنا بان الاسعار اللي زكرتها هتنزل عن كده كتير لو الكمية كبيرة يعني من كل صنف مثلا 5 طن اي 5 تانك شوف ساعتها الاسعار هتفرق معانا كتير 
بالنسبة للسلفونك ده الماني بس انتوا عارفين هنكل بتشتغل بمواصفات تصنيع معينة فممكن الخامة لونها يغير يغمق او يفتح علشان كده بيتباع باسعار اقل وانا جربت شويت سلفونك وانا عنده وعادلتهم بالبطاس وحتية لون ورائحة وتكسابون من عنده وجربت الصابون فوق الممتاز واحلي من اللي انا بعمله حاليا وتكلفته اقل بكتير يعني ميثال
*100كيلو صابون*
12 كيلو سلفونك 12 * 5.50ج = 66.00ج
2 كيلو بطاس تقريبا 2 * 4.00ج = 12.00ج
2 كيلو تكسابون 2 * 8.00ج = 16.00ج
15جرام رائحة ليمون بيريل + لون = 2.00 ج
-------------
اجمالي التكلفة = 96.00 ج 
يعني تكلفة الكيلو الواحد = 0.96 قرش يعني لو اتباع 1.75ج او 2.00ج يعني المكسب 
من 75% الي 100% في البرميل اعتقد اني بكده اكون غطية الموضوع ووضحت جميع الاستفسارات والنقاط الهامة


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (27 مايو 2011)

فى انتظارك اخ ميدوو
والله الموفق


----------



## TSAID666 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## محمد رجب عثمان (4 أكتوبر 2011)

ربينا يوفقكم بس أنا عاوز كميه صغيره للاستعمال المنزلى فقط أخوكم محمد رجب من المنصوره أروح لمين وشكرا مع كل الحب


----------



## shadoo005 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

dr neno
ممكن التواصل معك بخصوص خامات تصنيع المنظفات
ايميل *************علي الياهوو ارجو التواصل اقرب فرصه ممكنه


----------



## nfalgy (12 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed sameri (14 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ah_mady (4 مارس 2012)

*ارجو المساعدة*

الاخ العزيز medo_nice انا قرائت مشاركاتك فجزاك الله كل خير

وياريت تكمل جميل وتعرفنا فين الحاج سعيد دة بالظبط فى المنصورة لانى اعرف المنصورة كويس 
فياريتك يا اخى انك توصف مكانة لانى محتاج تكسابون ضرورى 
او حتى تقول اسمة سعيد ايه 
فجزاك الله خير


----------



## الزمخشري الحاج (7 مارس 2012)

مشكور يااخي لكن نطلب المقادير المناسبة لعمل طن صابون سائل موافق للمواصفات


----------



## mahmoudAziz2010 (19 مارس 2012)

*الاخ العزيز medo_nice
انا قرأت عن فكرة الشركة اللى عاوز تعملها وانا ممكن انضم لكم لو تحبو
انا بعمل ديتول مثل الديتول الاصلى وبعمل صابون سائل وشامبو
انا اسمى محمود من الجيزة
بكالوريوس علوم
*


----------



## ch_mohamed samir (3 مايو 2012)

الأخ العزيز medo_nice
فكرتك ممتازهوانا ارغب فى الانضمام اليكم
انا محمد سمير من المنيا بكالوريوس علوم كيمياء
ولدى خبره بتصنيع مستحضرات التجميل


----------



## عبدالمعزالسيد (4 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخ احم وبارك الله فيك ما هى الماقدير المناسبة من cmc والتايلوز لعمل برميل 220 لتر ماء وكمية الملح المناسبة وهل البولى يحل محل الملح ام لا


----------



## flaybird10 (23 سبتمبر 2012)

انا اشكركم على الموقع الجميل دة بس انا عايز اسال اية المادة اللى بتدى لمعة للالومنيوم عند غسيلة بالصابون السائل هو فية واحد قاللى ازود التركيبة بشوية ماء نار وانا بصراحة مستحرم احط ماء نار فى المعادلة لانى انا عايز جودة منتج بدون اضرار للمستهلك


----------



## ali.123 (21 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ارجو الافادة عن مادة تراى ثلاثى فوسفات وكيفية الذوبان وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

